# stops responding FreeBSD after running Xorg



## Vagner (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all!

I have a problem with stops responding FreeBSD after running *startx*. It is started after I update all packages (FreeBSD 7.3). I don't understand why this is happening. All logs has no records regarding it event. Stuck is a complete (connect and disconnect a network card - and netcard does not light up indicators). It happens time after time.

Has anyone encountered a similar phenomenon?
I attached my configs, Xorg logs and output of *pciconf*.

X server version 1.6.0.
Thanks

PS I'm sorry for my English.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2011)

Speaking for myself, a tarred and compressed log file is a pain.  Next time, please put it on pastebin.com and post a link.  Same for xorg.conf, or pciconf(8) output.  If they're small, put them in the message.  Otherwise, use pastebin.

Ah, a Neomagic chipset.  There's not a lot of maintenance to that driver, last commit was a year ago.  I remember an old Thinkpad that had that chipset, but can't recall whether the driver worked well or not.  I do remember that machine was very limited and had challenges with a lot of things.


----------



## Vagner (Sep 28, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Speaking for myself, a tarred and compressed log file is a pain.  Next time, please put it on pastebin.com and post a link.  Same for xorg.conf, or pciconf(8) output.  If they're small, put them in the message.  Otherwise, use pastebin.
> 
> Ah, a Neomagic chipset.  There's not a lot of maintenance to that driver, last commit was a year ago.  I remember an old Thinkpad that had that chipset, but can't recall whether the driver worked well or not.  I do remember that machine was very limited and had challenges with a lot of things.



Sorry, next time I will do so.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Ah, a Neomagic chipset. There's not a lot of maintenance to that driver, last commit was a year ago. I remember an old Thinkpad that had that chipset, but can't recall whether the driver worked well or not. I do remember that machine was very limited and had challenges with a lot of things.



My system just on ThinkPad 570 - classical model. Resources is small, but for now everything is working, except xorg. May be reinstall Xorg on an older version? Do you think it's because of driver Neomagic? Thanks for reply


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 28, 2011)

Could be the neomagic driver itself or possibly how it works with FreeBSD.  There are some configurable options for the driver shown in [pman=4x]neomagic[/pman].  I'd start with the Xaa options listed in the Note at the end.


----------

